# evoc



## burritobat (Nov 14, 2011)

i just took my evoc course for the 1st time and finished last saturday, is there anyway i can find my certifcation number early like i did through DOH for my emt certification and about how long after the class would i get it in the mail? all i got so far was the certifcate for participating in the course.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 14, 2011)

No where I've ever seen issues a cert number for EVOC/CEVO.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Nov 14, 2011)

typically evoc is just a cert through the company you work for, like ssaid above ive never seen an actual certificate for it, each company has its own policies on driving etc. so i dont think there would really be a universal cert


----------



## burritobat (Nov 14, 2011)

so pretty much just the certificate i got at the end of class is more then likely all i'll get then, just something to show i took and passed the class?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty much. What were you expecting?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

burritobat said:


> so pretty much just the certificate i got at the end of class is more then likely all i'll get then, just something to show i took and passed the class?



That's pretty much all any other EMS cert is besides state/national registry..

ACLS, PALS, NRP, ITLS, all just certificates and cards, no certification number.


----------



## burritobat (Nov 14, 2011)

kinda was expecting like a card with saying i'm certified and with an experation date. so i'd just need to show them i have the certificate of course completion at an employer?


----------



## Roman506 (Nov 14, 2011)

How often do you have to do EVOC at your service? We have to redo ours every year during an annual training class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

Lafferty said:


> How often do you have to do EVOC at your service? We have to redo ours every year during an annual training class.



We do it every two years.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 14, 2011)

*re*

Usually we run EVOC or CEVO twice a year to make sure all local volly members and our own employees get a chance to do it.  2 years ago though we finally just put all of our employees through CEVO instructor training so we can do other outlying area staff also.  And no we do not issue cards to the participants.


----------



## Roman506 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, I never heard of getting a card for certificate for evoc.


----------



## burritobat (Nov 15, 2011)

so proof of course completion is good enough?


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2011)

burritobat said:


> i just took my evoc course for the 1st time and finished last saturday, is there anyway i can find my certifcation number early like i did through DOH for my emt certification and about how long after the class would i get it in the mail? all i got so far was the certifcate for participating in the course.



It is just a cert as far as I am aware, send it in to your insurance agency and get a discount on your auto policy


----------

